# God's Not Dead: Evidence for God in an Age of Uncertainty by Rice Broocks



## MichaelNZ (Nov 2, 2014)

For those who have seen the movie, this is the book containing the evidence behind the movie, and according to Wikipedia, the book the movie is based on. I haven't as yet seen the movie, but it is on DVD now here so I can see it.

Read my review of the book here: Apologetica Christiana - Christian Apologetics: Book Review: God's Not Dead: Evidence of God in an Age of Uncertainty by Rice Broocks


----------

